# Curtis Controller VCL Runtime Error



## cricketo (Oct 4, 2018)

If that's a generic Curtis controller without some OEM loading custom VCL into it, then you probably can try your luck with Curtis Tech support : [email protected]


----------



## Orca Bill (12 mo ago)

Did you sort this out? I'm using an ME1616 with an earlier controller (6521) that can only run up to OS31. Thinking of upgrading to a 6571 so I can run OS37. What are you using it for? Are you happy with the performance?


----------

